# Chinese brand buses



## BJSH (Apr 18, 2006)

*Yutong*


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

JINLONG


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*yaxing*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*mudan*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*jianghuai*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*zhongtong*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*ankai*


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

more in www.92bus.com


----------



## RKS (Sep 14, 2002)

ankai???

that's a Setra










Setra is a brand of EvoBus (DaimlerChrysler)


have look on the trademark


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

*Zhongda*


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow these buses look nice.


----------

